# HGVC 3BR Seaworld



## kdorward (Jun 3, 2021)

I Have 3 Bedroom at HGVC Seaworld.  The week is July 9-16.  Asking 800.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 3, 2021)

Great deal for someone.  Can't you cancel to get your 8,400 points back?


----------



## kdorward (Jun 3, 2021)

RX8 said:


> Great deal for someone.  Can't you cancel to get your 8,400 points back?


Thought I would try to rent it before I cancel it.  I have alot of points I am trying to use.


----------



## Grimplin (Jun 3, 2021)

kdorward said:


> Thought I would try to rent it before I cancel it.  I have alot of points I am trying to use.


I would be all over this if it was easy for Canadians to travel to the US. But alas our borders are still officially closed to non-essential travel.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hopefully someone takes advantage of this fantastic deal.  I have stayed in a 3 BDM at HGVC Seaworld before and it is huge.  Great pools too.  I believe they have a shuttle to Seaworld but we just walked.  

Good luck!


----------



## ahoward678 (Jun 3, 2021)

Can the dates be changes?


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2021)

Checking to see if this is available 
Going to message you


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2021)

We do want this reservation at this time if available 
Dave


----------



## kdorward (Jun 4, 2021)

ahoward678 said:


> Can the dates be changes?


Sorry the dates can’t be changed


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2021)

Checking if this is booked or not


----------



## kdorward (Jun 4, 2021)

Sorry Yes it is booked.  I am just waiting for the payment


----------



## Latina535 (Jun 4, 2021)

kdorward said:


> I Have 3 Bedroom at HGVC Seaworld.  The week is July 9-16.  Asking 800.


If this week does not get rented please let me know. I will pay today.
jasmine


----------



## Latina535 (Jun 4, 2021)

kdorward said:


> I Have 3 Bedroom at HGVC Seaworld.  The week is July 9-16.  Asking 800.


Hello. My name is Jasmine. I am very  Interested to rent for this week is it still available?


----------



## kdorward (Jun 4, 2021)

I am Waiting for the funds to be deposited for the rental.  Will know more by end of tomorrow if the unit is rented or available.


----------



## Latina535 (Jun 4, 2021)

Latina535 said:


> Hello. My name is Jasmine. I am very  Interested to rent for this week is it still available?


----------



## aarons1584 (Jun 7, 2021)

Was the payment made? if not I am interested and ready to pay now


----------



## kdorward (Jun 7, 2021)

The payment wasnt made.  If you are intrested in working it out.


----------



## kdorward (Jun 7, 2021)

Can we talk


----------



## kdorward (Jun 7, 2021)

You can private message me


----------



## kdorward (Jun 7, 2021)

aarons1584 said:


> Was the payment made? if not I am interested and ready to pay now


The unit is available.  You can contact me at kdorward@comcast.net


----------



## kdorward (Jun 14, 2021)

Unit rented


----------

